# tire size vs. quad size



## sukboy (Jun 2, 2012)

i got 12" ITP's on my 400 eiger with a 2" lift. i want 10" width all around(i guess i do), but whats the tallest height i should go? and can u have too much tire for your motor?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

No, no sir you cannot. Lol but in all seriousness it depends what your riding style is? What kind do u do?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

i will tell you bc i own a arctic cat 400 with same engine as your eiger, gonna take some mods to turn the 29.5s, thats what i have on mine (29.5x10x12 outlaws) and its pretty much stock and struggles in mud that covers the tires does great on small trail holes though

unfortunatly nobody makes a GR for our engine only way to drop the ratio is to change differentials to 4.0's

i love my 400 around the house but about to purchase a grizzly for riding in the woods and keep the 400 for yardwork


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

^^^ what he said. In some situations without proper modifications you can have to much tire for your quad. In my opnion there is no point in having a big tire if your motor bogs with it and cant turn them. If you dont want to mod you quad then search around a litttle bit and see what your bike is capable of turning and run that. I could assure you that you dont want to be "that Guy' that got stuck because he couldnt turn his tires lol.


----------

